
Samsung Chromebox gets a premature outing, $330 price tag - cooldeal
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/22/samsung-chromebox-gets-a-premature-outing-330-price-tag
======
nextparadigms
Pricing fail yet again. I'm not sure if it's mostly Intel's fault for having
this cost as much as it does, or Samsung and the others' fault for wanting to
take advantage of early adopters.

